# Congrats to Aphrodite von Nadar, VP5 at USCA Sieger



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Aphrodite (call name Scandal) von Nadar, a pup from our friend Ash's (Qbchottu) "A" litter and a sable to boot(!) did very well at the USCA show this past weekend. 

I hope it's o.k. I post this as Ash is so busy and I am super happy for her, the owner of the pup, Jen and of course Scandal.

I'm not a GSD conformation expert but nerdy enough about them to know I love what this gorgeous young female brings to the table.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope Ash will post some photos of this young beauty here. I don't want to post any without permission.


----------

